# [IPOD TOUCH] Prise chargement



## slouche (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais acquérir un ipod touch  8 giga.
Cependant, il y'a une question qui me trote dans la tête ... 

La prise de chargement sur l'ipod est elle comme l'iphone 4 ?
En effet, je n'ai plus l'iphone, mais j'ai une enceinte pour " iphone, ipod" qui était compatible avec l'iphone.

Serait elle compatible avec l'ipod ?

En gros, je voudrais savoir si la taille de la prise de chargement de l'ipod touch est elle de la même taille que l'iphone 4 ? ou plus petite comme l'iphone 5 ?

Merci pour aide, et vos réponses.

Bonne journée.
Sylvain.


----------



## Larme (12 Novembre 2012)

Le nouvel iPod Touch possède la connectique Lightning (le petit connecteur).
Maintenant, il existe des adaptateurs :
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD823ZM/A/adaptateur-lightning-vers-30-broches?fnode=45
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD818ZM/A/câble-lightning-vers-usb?fnode=45

Y'avait une news sur iGen présentant les points forts de l'un et de l'autre en fonction de l'utilisation.


----------



## KevZqn (12 Novembre 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Le nouvel iPod Touch possède la connectique Lightning (le petit connecteur).
> Maintenant, il existe des adaptateurs :
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD823ZM/A/adaptateur-lightning-vers-30-broches?fnode=45
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD818ZM/A/câble-lightning-vers-usb?fnode=45
> ...




Il veut un ipod touch 8go : Les ipod touch 5 sont de capacité minimum 32.

Donc pour répondre à la question : une simple recherche sur Google image et, WOUAW magique, c'est le même connecteur ! :ironie:

Bonne soirée.


----------

